# L-Glutamine



## K1 (Jan 13, 2013)

– By preist943

Glutamine is a neutral, genetically coded Amino Acid and is the most common naturally occurring amino acid found in muscle tissue. Over 61% of skeletal muscle tissue is Glutamine. Glutamine is not an essential amino acid as it is a derivative of Glutamic acid which can be synthesized from the amino acids arginine, ornithine and proline.

What does Glutamine do?
Glutamine’s has a unique structure consisting of 19% nitrogen which makes it the primary transporter of nitrogen into the muscle cell. It is responsible for 35% of the nitrogen that reaches the muscle cells where it is synthesized for growth. Glutamine is widely used to maintain good brain functioning, it improves mental alertness, clarity of thinking and mood.

What are the Benefits of L-Glutamine Supplementation?
Many research studies have shown that supplementation with L-Glutamine can achieve the following:

Increased Protein Synthesis: (Muscle Building) – Glutamine has been clearly linked to increased protein synthesis. It spares the muscle tissue being catabolized (see below) in order to provide glutamine for other cells in the body, therefore allowing the muscle tissue to use glutamine to synthesize new protein tissue.
Decreased Catabolism (The Breakdown Of Muscle Tissue) Catabolism occurs when Glutamine leaves the muscle causing the cells discharge water and become dehydrated. L-Glutamine supplementation ensures that high levels of Glutamine are maintained within the cells meaning no discharge of water or Catabolism.
Prevent Glutamine depletion in muscles after workouts. Under periods of stress, including hard and intensive workouts, your body may not be able to make all of the Glutamine that it requires. Studies have shown that supplementing with L-glutamine is effective in the replacement of these declining levels.
Elevate Growth Hormone levels. It has been proven that L-Glutamine supplementation can have a positive effect on growth hormone levels. A recent study has showed that a small 2 gram oral dose of L-Glutamine caused an increase in growth hormone levels by over 430%. May support our immune system. Some studies have also shown that L-Glutamine may serve to boost our immune system.

Why Should I Consider L-Glutamine Supplementation?
Researchers are suggesting that Glutamine is the most important amino acid to the bodybuilder. It provides a component in muscle metabolism and cellular support not shared by any other single amino acid, making the benefits of L-Glutamine supplementation a realistic venture.
Note: L-Glutamine has been proven to promote weight gain and body cell mass in people with AIDS and other muscle wasting diseases.

How Much L-Glutamine Should I Supplement With?
The suggested amount for L-Glutamine supplementation is between 8-20 grams per day depending on your dietary intake and intensity of exercise. Many experts recommend that this be split into doses of between 4 and 6 grams for the most effective use. Before buying an L-Glutamine supplement, be sure to check out the L-Glutamine levels in your current Protein Supplement as some companies have begun adding effective amounts of L-Gutamine per serving. Most Protein Supplements already contain around 2 grams of L-Glutamine. Are There Any Side Effects To L-Glutamine Supplementation? No. There are no known side effects to supplementing with L-Glutamine.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Jan 13, 2013)

Great Read K1.. I just added to my Intraworkout drink


----------

